# What is your view on Bamboo Knitting needles



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal and hope you enjoy them.... I am not a fan because I feel that the points flatten out rather quickly - not a very hard wood - and most of them are not as polished a finish as I like, but I am sure there are many grades of bamboo and I have not tried them all. You haven't spent all that much to have a nice selection of sizes so Enjoy.......


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I love my bamboo needles. They are a lot more comfortable to use than most other types. Some people complain of the tips splitting (as in cracked, split or chipped bamboo) and then snagging the yarn, but I haven't had that problem with any of mine. They are especially great if you are working with a very slippery yarn. You're a lot less likely to look down and see an empty dpn in your lap and a row of orphaned stitches flapping in the breeze!


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a great deal and hope you enjoy them.... I am not a fan because I feel that the points flatten out rather quickly - not a very hard wood - and most of them are not as polished a finish as I like, but I am sure there are many grades of bamboo and I have not tried them all. You haven't spent all that much to have a nice selection of sizes so Enjoy.......


Thanks for that, the smoothness worried me too with them being so cheap but they are very finely sanded and beautifully polished, I have been using them and I am very happy...so far. LOL. It is very hard to get 35 - 40cm (16 inch) Double pointed knitting needles which I need for the Scandinavian Knitting Belt. Still learning to use it but its comfortable.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

TammyK said:


> I love my bamboo needles. They are a lot more comfortable to use than most other types. Some people complain of the tips splitting (as in cracked, split or chipped bamboo) and then snagging the yarn, but I haven't had that problem with any of mine. They are especially great if you are working with a very slippery yarn. You're a lot less likely to look down and see an empty dpn in your lap and a row of orphaned stitches flapping in the breeze!


Hi Tammy, I love how they feel warm in the hand, for me it seems to cause less pain than holding a cold steel knitting needle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > I love my bamboo needles. They are a lot more comfortable to use than most other types. Some people complain of the tips splitting (as in cracked, split or chipped bamboo) and then snagging the yarn, but I haven't had that problem with any of mine. They are especially great if you are working with a very slippery yarn. You're a lot less likely to look down and see an empty dpn in your lap and a row of orphaned stitches flapping in the breeze!
> ...


personally I am all for bamboo, whether needles or yarn. I like the lightness, and warmth, have not found any dpn's yet.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I love my bamboo needles, all of my dpn's are Clover bamboo. But they are not ideal for every type of yarn.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

I love my bamboo circular needles and use them almost exclusively. Fortunately, I have not had any trouble with the points. They are light weight and easy on my hands. They weren't that expensive either. Definitely not as slippery as metal.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I know everyone says that the bamboo feels better in their hands, but for me I just prefer the metal. I think that is because that is what I learned on and nothing else feels right. I like the way the stitches slip over the metal, all the bamboo seem to have to much drag for me. I also get a better looking result with the metal.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I'm a bamboo girl too . I love the feel of them, and they just seem to work better for me. I started with a pair of aluminum, and it didn't work out. I ordered bamboo straights, and haven't looked back . After that, I ended up getting some circulars and DPN's too. I am doing pretty good on the straights and circulars, but the DPN's not so much .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I know everyone says that the bamboo feels better in their hands, but for me I just prefer the metal. I think that is because that is what I learned on and nothing else feels right. I like the way the stitches slip over the metal, all the bamboo seem to have to much drag for me. I also get a better looking result with the metal.


It is exactly the slipperyness of the metal needle, and some plastic coated needles, coupled with the 'cold' feel, that has me reaching for my bamboos- I prefer the slight resistance to loosing my stitches!


----------



## Judy P (Jan 31, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Angel_48 said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


I love my Clover Bamboo needles.
Clover has dpns. Joann's carries some of them or you can order online.

Judy KY


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I love my Bamboo also however, I have a pair I am knitting with right now that have split at the tips. I have been using a very fine sand paper to fix the problem but I will have to get another pair because they just keep splitting. If it were not the only pair I had in this size I might have changed but alas I have to finish my wip with them. I think once they start to split they are done. I guess I just used them too much.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I absolutely love them. They feel nice in your hands and I find that my hands don't get as tired and sore. I love my bamboo crochet hooks as well. You can get good quality bamboo needles that don't split or wear down. Worth it to spend a bit extra for those.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Love them, if you knit enough to wear the finish off the tips, get in the habit of waxing them...so that they don't absorb mositure.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a lovely Lemon Wattle wax that I refinished a very old Inkle loom with, it leaves a nice warm lemon smell and no greasyness. I think I will use that on my worn needles when they get that far.

I just wanted to thank you all for replying and telling me how you feel about bamboo needles, it is so wonderful to hear everyones views. I agree about the price, I have seen some that are outrageously expencive, $56 - $76 for a set of 5 DPNs. Made me feel really good finding my $8.95 and I am very happy with them.

Thanks again everyone your all awesome.  :thumbup:


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I love my bamboo needles, except when the cats chew them. I never like the aluminum needles.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I use bamboo circulars and love them


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

KEgan said:


> I love my bamboo needles, except when the cats chew them. I never like the aluminum needles.


Hmm they must think they are large tooth picks, Mark thought that my knitting needles were skewers and thought I was going to make Kebabs, he was dissapointed when I wasnt. Lol.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL!!!!! Skewers with heads, O.K.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Bamboo is essential for slippery yarns. They have a better 'tooth' and keep your stitches from slipping off the needle as easily. Also a lot better for lace projects in fine yarns.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I like the bamboo...unfortunately...my puppy likes the taste of them! He's a year old now and has learned to leave my knitting alone! (mostly...I wouldn't trust him home alone with it)


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Almost all of mine are bamboo and I love them. I learned to knit on them. I have several metal ones, but I don't have as good control of the stitches on metal.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Anne Smith~~
Just throw those metal sticks in the trash!!!! You talk about slippery????


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I like knitting with bamboo needles, although, I have some that are not as good (not polished) as others. I do not use bamboo for lace though, as the sharper points are better for that. If your bamboo needles are a little rough, you can smooth them up by rubbing them with a piece of waxed paper. It may take a good bit of rubbing, but it helps. Sounds as though you got a good deal, enjoy them!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i bought my first pair 2 months ago. absolutely looooooove them. cant wait to get more. :thumbup:


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

You're "BAMBOO" hooked!! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

KEgan said:


> You're "BAMBOO" hooked!! :thumbup:


I know I am definately Bamboo hooked, I am so glad I asked about bamboo, and to find so many views and why you like or dont like them is fantastic. I feelo so at home rofl. :lol:


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


I have what sounds like that same set and like them very much. The thing is with any kind of needles - sewing, crochet, knitting.... - is that you have to fit the needle to the project and thread/yarn. Bamboo is definitely the way to go with slippery yarns but maybe not the best choice for knitting a fine lace scarf or shawl. One really good thing is that you won't have to worry about your needles falling out of your work when least expected. I much prefer bamboo or wood dpns.

Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

KEgan said:


> Anne Smith~~
> Just throw those metal sticks in the trash!!!! You talk about slippery????


That's exactly what I did with mine! Same with straight needles.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I love bamboo and wouldn't use any other kind.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

LillyK said:


> I love bamboo and wouldn't use any other kind.


I really didn't know so many people loved Bamboo needles thats really great to see. I agree with the slipperiness too, several times I had a slip and I thought I would have lost a bunch of stitches but they were still on the needles and I love that about them.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

you can super glue the split needles, I did this before, as I love my Bamboo needles, just slightly spread the split apart with a needle, then drop a drop of super glue into the spread part, pull out the needle and squeeze them real tight, be sure to use only a small amount of glue,as you don't want to glue your fingers to the needles when you squeeze them tight. Hope this helps, mine have gone for 3 years being glued and they have not split again.
Hope this helps


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Another vote for bamboo. Lighter weight, and since they do offer a slight resistance, it's not as easy for the stitches to slip off, causing me to say a bad word or two.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I love using bamboo needles for slippery yarn and when using DPNs. Otherwise, I prefer my Chiaogoo Red Lace Circulars for everything else.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

I bought bamboo circular knitting needles that I have never
used before, I can tell you, knitting with other needles are
not as comfortable as bamboo needles. I am going to change all my knitting needles to bamboo because I think they are
fantastic.




Grandma June
ju-68.hy


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

I bought bamboo circular knitting needles that I have never
used before, I can tell you, knitting with other needles are
not as comfortable as bamboo needles. I am going to change all my knitting needles to bamboo because I think they are
fantastic.




Grandma June
ju-68.hy


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

I bought circular bamboo knitting needles that I had never used before. and I can tell you that knitting with other needles, plastic or steel, are not as comfortable as bambooo knitting needles. I think they are fantastic.



Grandma June.
ju-68.hy


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

No need to throw away, I will gladly take them off of your hands. Like a few others, I have tried wood and plastic needles but the yarn does not slide as well as it does with metal needles. It could be the type of yarn I was using. Or I suppose that the wood needles I used were old and may have needed polishing, who knows. All I am certain of is that metal works better for me and the type of projects I am doing at this point in my life.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it's a matter of yarn, what you're knitting each time, and the pattern. I use bamboo for lace so that my stitches will stay on the needles. I use my metal/nickle needles for heavy yarn and my Harmony/Knit pros for everything else.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

I would'nt throw them away. I would use them for other projects while I am using the bamboo needles.





Grandma June.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Love 'em! I've been using Clover circulars and straights for all projects and haven't had any problems.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use them when flying. They go through security. I do like them any way, however.


----------



## leigh2e (Jun 3, 2012)

I also love my bamboo needles. I have arthritis in both hands and the bamboo gives a little which makes it more comfortable to knit than the steel ones.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bamboo is a living fiber and like all such fibers can dry out, wear out, and split. However, it is a fiber that many like for its stability, fine smooth grain, and ability to withstand water damage. This is why it has become so popular for flooring material. Plus, the advantage is that it is cheaply and easily grown; ie, a renewable resource.

That being said, I prefer slicker metal needles and love my Hiya hiyas and knit picks. I like the bamboo only when using a very slick yarn that wants to be helf back by the needle a bit.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

How do I post a photo above my profile on this page?


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

How do I post a photo above my profile on this page?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I use bamboo circulars from Hiya Hiya when I am using lace weight yarn, and I love them! Have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I love mine,use for socks.


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I was just given a pair of very old ones. I think they are great. I use both. But the bamboo ones are good for the slippery yarns in certain patterns.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoy my bamboo needles and never have had any problems with them. I suggest buying some bees wax and polish yours. I do this so yarn will slid on the needles as I want and I found that when its humid the wax prevents yarns from sticking to needles. Plus since they are wood this protects them and helps the life of the wood much like good wood furniture. Check on ebay for bees wax if you can't find it locally. If you have quilt shops there first try them for bees wax, or even what we call here in the states Farmers Markets.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have circs and DPNs and really love them. The only drawback I have found is the points of the larger sizes are not very sharp so make it a bit difficult for some stitches. Other than that, I use them for everything.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


I love my circular bamboo needles, these were cheep ones from Hong Kong too. Fabulous to knit with. Doubt if I will go back to metal/plastic needles.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I am waiting for the deliver Bamboo crochet from Hong Kong


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Love them.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I love my Clover bamboo needles. I have the circulars, straights, and DPNS. My only problem is remembering to keep them away from my daschunds who think they are chew sticks! 

Jan


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I like my bamboo needles, circular and ddp. Nice sharp points, easy to use without problems.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Most of my knitting friends love them. I don't like the feel of them in my hands and I think the points do flatten out.


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

i swear by bamboo like the other ones they will eventually bend (i have the the single and a few double pointed) i started off with metal and plastic but now if i can get bamboo, eBay is the best bargain i find but i got a set out a store in the UK called argos got 3mm, 3.5mm, 3.75mm, 4mm, 4.5mm, 5mm, 5.5mm and 6mm in a needle tidy and a decent size bag for £19.19 and i just top up on the other size never usually go above 6mm anyway but bamboo i find is warm to the touch easier to use (tidier edges for myself) and can knit a lot longer with them too


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I started on metal and thought I would never change. I now have all bamboo and can't see why I would ever use the metal again.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

I love them too. Nice and warm in your hands in the wintertime and they do not make " annoying noices " as my DH use to call it :lol:


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

I love my bamboo needles! My knitting is frequently interrupted, and Katie (the Golden) is sure I need to have my wip at my side. Bamboos hold their stitches much better.


----------



## Roxie23 (Apr 4, 2012)

If you feel that your bamboo needles are not as smooth as you would like the remedy is to polish them again! A VERY LITTLE wax polish on a soft duster will do the trick. Just rub the duster up and down several times and they will be fine. The optimum world is LITTLE WAX for this job.


----------



## Art imp (Nov 20, 2011)

I also bought those and a set all sizes of regular needles I think they are good.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I love them...I have quite a few circular bamboo in various sizes and cable lengths...I love the way they feel when I knit


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a paid of size 7 bamboo needles years ago, and lent them to a friend who was learning to knit. loved them....... never bought new because of the price. I have gained a ton of needles over the years from goodwill and friends, and I never went back to bamboo. My Mum who has been knitting since 7, said they made her hands sweat. we just bought a set of 10 inch DP's for 20.00 and love those. DP's are more versitile for me, as I machine knit also.
love those bamboo's tho.


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! I think that is a bargain. I love bamboo knitting needles. I prefer them over all.
Babie


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I love my bamboo dpns . That's all that I use any more. The only problem that I've had is that I one of my size ones while using the less expensive ones so I had to run to joannes and buy a set of takiumi(hope that I spelled that correctly). I want to buy a set of knit pics dpns..they are so pretty,but I have had to put myself on a serious budget:-(


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi angel, I think I have replied but as i am a newbie I think I have gone the wrong way about it. Would it be possible to let me have the address where you purchased your bamboo needles from please. I love them but here in England they are expensive. Thank you, enjoy your needles Betty (billykins) (had to have that as Betty was in use and billykins was my pet name for my cat!!!!


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi angel, I think I have replied but as i am a newbie I think I have gone the wrong way about it. Would it be possible to let me have the address where you purchased your bamboo needles from please. I love them but here in England they are expensive. Thank you, enjoy your needles Betty (billykins) (had to have that as Betty was in use and billykins was my pet name for my cat!!!!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with katiesmom about bamboo holding on to the stitches .I love that about them . I too am frequently interrupted ,and I'm really into socks these days. I love the fact that I can set them down and not loss a stitch .I like the flexibility of bamboo ,it makes the comfortable in my hand ,.problem is that I break the small ones as I said before.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

they are not for everybody but for beginners they are wonderful- that small amount of drag is just what they need. I love the dpns when making sox - no lost stitches from slipping off the end. I have recently been working with bamboo 9 inch crculars now that is different!!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I got a set of Bamboo straight needles and a set of Bamboo DPNs through EBay/Hong Kong as well .. had a project I was doing and needed to buy a needle size and it was almost as cheap to buy the whole set in Bamboo on EBay as it was to buy one pair at the LYS! Hong Kong with free shipping is a fabulous deal most times on EBay. I love it.

Just started using the bamboo I received and I notice the tip is a little rough on one of the pairs. I guess I'll have to try sanding it time with a fine sandpaper.

I love the feel of the Bamboo though; however, the yarn I'm using is not a fine yarn and I think the steel might work better with it. But I'm giving the Bamboo a try.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the bamboo needles for the main reason that the yarn doesn't slip off as much as with the metal needles and they travel well.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I use my bamboo needles when I travel and when I make chemo caps but that is the only time I use them. I do not use them for lace knitting because I've been spoiled by the Addis.


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

I ordered some dpn's via eBay at a very cheap price, and I could not be happier with them. I have since ordered longer dpn's and a couple of sets of circulars. 
They are light weight, smooth, and just feel good to work with. I figure even if they eventually split, I can either sand them to repair, or order replacements. I have been sure to wax them, which I think help them to be smoother and will help them to last longer.
I love them!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

I too love bamboo needles. I especially like the non-slip of the yarn as with metal needles.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I am learning to knit my first pair of socks on 5 double pointed bamboo needles. Overall, I like them. However, one of them seems to be a bit more flexible than the other 4 and I hope it isn't going to break.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal. Have you posted where we could buy these too?


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


i too bought some very cheaply from e.bay (from china). i have been using them for about a year now and they are still in perfect condition. they are good in that the wool does not slip about on them (i use a lot of bamboo yarn which is slippery). i really like them.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alcyone (May 23, 2012)

First it was plastic needles when I started knitting in the 1940's. They were soft and after a lot of usage became curvy and eventually broke Then it was on to steel needles. Hard, cold, slippery, after a lot of knitting years ago, I had a thumb operation because of it. Switched to Bamboo when they first came out and have been knitting with circulars of DPNs since then. Feel good in the hand, only problem occasionally are the tips or if my stitches get too tight they don't slip easily from the wire to the needle.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I also use the Clover Bamboo. I've used them for years with all sorts of yarn and have had no problems. I've had them for so long I forget where I bought them but I believe it was Hobby Lobby.I know they sell them.Feel much better in my hands than the metal.When I use metal they made my thumbs hurt.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Sounds like a great deal. Have you posted where we could buy these too?


EBay .. just use their search field for DPN or Bamboo Knitting Needles .. a bunch will show up but if you look for the China listings a lot of them offer free shipping and are very cheap too boot! That's how I found mine.


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

Me too! I'm trying to get all the sizes in Bamboo.
Babie :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love mine also I just wish I had gone with a longer cable on my circulars.. mine are raw.. meaning there's no finish on them.. I did a shawl with my US 5 size and the yarn was a super wash.. by the time the shawl was finished my needles were as beautiful as any hard wood needle.. I'm guessing that it was the mixture of the lanolin and my natural hand oils that did this.. also I was working with fingerling weight yarn and needed a sharper tip so I very lightly with the smoothing side of the emery board sanded the tip... not a lot but enough to take the roundedness off... worked great... I wonder if a person could use nail polish for the tips that split. I don't have the problem yet but it could happen to me if its happened to the others here...


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

I like working with bamboo needles but the points do dull up...rather like a lead pencil point...and have to be reshaped. I do it gently with an emery board for acrylic nails(2-sided so I can smooth out the re-formed point. The overall length of the needles decreases slowly and I'm still using the first ones I bought. I also use plastic, steel and acrylic tipped needles. All have their good and bad points. (No pun intended!)


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I also received bamboo dpns off ebay. I love them. Inexpensive and especially valuable to my daughter who is learning to work with dpns.
Our puppy loved them too and chewed through a set of 4mm. My hubby fixed the points by sharpening them in a pencil sharpener and sanding the points with extra fine sandpaper. So the set is a bit shorter but still useful for holding stitches, icords etc. and not a total loss.
Circular bamboos from HongKong are a bit scary, because they appear to separate easily from the cord. But I bought an estremely short set for socks and think they might work for the sock yarn, being so light and thin and less heavy - we shall see.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I have used bambaoo needles for a long ime now and have never had a problem as described by some of the other ladies. I find that they do not slip as bad as some of the metal ones, but I think that is depends on what yarn you are knitting with etc The metal ones can work better with some yarns. Choose which works best for you and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I know everyone says that the bamboo feels better in their hands, but for me I just prefer the metal. I think that is because that is what I learned on and nothing else feels right. I like the way the stitches slip over the metal, all the bamboo seem to have to much drag for me. I also get a better looking result with the metal.


This is exactly how I feel about bamboo. I have 3 pair of Clover needles and rarely use them. What I like the most is that they are 9" instead of 10" as I really like to knit with as short a needle as possible (I love my Signature Arts 8" needles).


----------



## mindy2776 (Apr 5, 2012)

The Chiaogoo Red Circulars are my favorites. I love the cord. It is so flexible and relaxes out perfectly straight. I bought a pair of Clover circulars yesterday but have yet to try them. The cord on those is so curly. Can anyone give me any ideas how to relax it? I have soaked metal ones in hot water but I don't think I should get the bamboo wet. After all the possitive comments here I am anxious to get started using them. Mindy


gmcmullen said:


> I love using bamboo needles for slippery yarn and when using DPNs. Otherwise, I prefer my Chiaogoo Red Lace Circulars for everything else.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love bamboo needles. Not so slick but nice and smooth


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm using the bamboo needles to knit the ruffle scarfs I'm making and it works well. :thumbup:


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

i love bamboo, I have recently started using circular ones and I love them too xx


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have just changed to bamboo needles and my only regret is not having done so earlier. I love the way they feel in the hand and they don't snag the yarn.


----------



## kpittman51 (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought a set of single-points (15 sizes) last year, perhaps from the same precious vendors in China (located on EBay) --- $8.95, free shipping! I have been knitting for 55 years, and I just have to say that I am delighted with bamboo! To be perfectly honest, I would have to agree with those before me who have mentioned that sometimes very fine yarn "snags" a bit, but they have been awesome for all my other projects. :thumbup:


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


I like them very much. They warm up quickly and are pleasant to use. I have a small problem with the cable part of the circular ones I bought. The cables are narrow plastic tubes instead of the thin plastic cables, like on my metal circulars. It means that the stitches bind instead of sliding freely when I use finer yarns. On the thicker yarns it isn't a problem because the stitches are bigger.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I like bamboo needles especially for double points. I feel like the stitches don't slip off the needles.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

They are my favorites by far. 
Soft to touch, not too slick, not cold, just comfortable all around.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

I switched to bamboo needles about five years ago. That's all I use now. I love them, they're smooth and feel so good in my hands. My knitting looks more even when I use them.


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

I just love my bamboo needles. i hope to get all sizes.
Babie :thumbup:


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Babie said:


> I just love my bamboo needles. i hope to get all sizes.
> Babie :thumbup:


If your local shop doesn't have them, there are lots on mail order. I've bought from Ebay and other places at very good prices. I have sizes from toothpicks for mini-sock knitting to thumb thickness for extra bulky stuff.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

You can pick up cheap and all sizes of bamboo at eknitting needle web site. When I started knitting I ordered the 15 size set for less than $20 and learned to knit on them. Later I found on certain projects I needed sharper points so I could afford to buy more expensive needles in certain sizes with bamboo as my staple. Enjoy them, they are warm and easy to use.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW! Great deal! I love bamboo needles they feel so much better nicer on my hands. If I could find a deal like that I would replace all of my metal ones!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I like bamboo needles and own several types that I use frequently. I use the bamboo DP's the most (for my cable work), as the stitches seldom slip off while being worked. 
As for circular needles, my bamboos aren't my first choice because the ones I own have a thick cable and become cumbersome to transfer stitches on a large project. For those jobs, I turn to either my KnitPicks needles or Hiya Hiyas.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Bamboo needles are my favorite.I have double points for socks I have used for years, they have never split or become broken.The metal ones are so slippery in comparison.


----------



## kpittman51 (Jun 8, 2012)

Go to EBay and type in "Bamboo knitting needles, free shipping." You will be amazed at how cheap the sets are!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have bamboo needles ans I used them all the time until I purchased the Harmony wood needles.The points on the bamboo needles are more blunt. I do from time to time find uses for them. The double point bamboo while not blunt is still not as sharp as I like.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I love my clever bamboo needles. I use them almost exclusively if I have the choice


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Love mine. They wear well and they are much less slippery in the humid weather. I just wipe them off from time to time as they can get sticky, but they've never splintered and the points are fine. Cottons and rayons do seem suited to the bamboo. That's just about all I use in this tropical climate.


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

Ever since I bought my first pair of Bambo needles I've used nothing else. I just love them. Sue


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

molz said:


> WOW! Great deal! I love bamboo needles they feel so much better nicer on my hands. If I could find a deal like that I would replace all of my metal ones!


That's what I did .. I was actually missing a size I needed from my metal set and on EBay it was only about $1 or $2 more to buy a complete bamboo set than one good pair at the LYS! So .. I went for the bamboo to try them out. With arthritis creeping in I love the warm feel of them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great deal and hope you enjoy them.... I am not a fan because I feel that the points flatten out rather quickly - not a very hard wood - and most of them are not as polished a finish as I like, but I am sure there are many grades of bamboo and I have not tried them all. You haven't spent all that much to have a nice selection of sizes so Enjoy.......
> ...


What is the Scandinavian knitting belt? Do you have a picture or link to a picture? I am curious. I love knitting Norwegian(Scandinavian) sweaters, but have never heard of a Scandinavian belt.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I hate using circular needles... so I bought bamboo cause they were so cheap... ebay 16 needles for about 12 dollars... If I use them, I won't mind spending more to buy a set if I think they would be better... if I don't use them, not much money wasted but I have them ... in case... lol


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

I LOVE my bamboo needles! They're so comfortable in my hands and they like every type of yarn, holding it without dropping it or clinging to it.


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

I love my bamboo knitting needles! The hold the yarn better, so stitches don't fall of the needles as easily.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I use only bamboo circulars, and I love them. They aren't even the carbonized ones...just regular bamboo, and they work great. They are so much more comfortable for me to use than the metal or plastic types.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

I love both straight and circular they are lightweight and smooth to knit with.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not like bamboo needles. I have Knitpicks Harmony's and nickle plated. That's all I need!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Angel 48-When it comes down to it, it's all about personal preference and choice. You certainly got a great deal. If you are comfortable with them and happy with the needles performance, then you got the right ones. Hope you have many happy years with them. Happy knitting. Denise


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I like bAmboo needles best. I once did a pair of socks, 1 with metal 4 points, 1 with bamboo 4 points because I kept losing stitches with the metal ones. The bamboo sock turned out bigger. So don't switch back and forth. Sometimes my bambOo needles warp and get a bend in the middle but they still work fine


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I got two sets, one circular one double points, I love them. Some of the points may feel a little rough when you first start using them, but as you go they will smooth out. I have found the wood absorbs the oils from your hands and the yarn. So as go use them they get shiney and smooth. If they are too rough to start with, a very fine grade sand paper should solve that. I found mine on Amazon. Got 15 sets of both kinds for around $20.00. Very good deal. Enjoy.


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm a bamboo needle fan also, light-weight & not too slippery! I have not had any problems with splitting, either. I use a lot of alpaca yarn, and the bamboo needles just glide thru the softness!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I think it's a matter of yarn, what you're knitting each time, and the pattern. I use bamboo for lace so that my stitches will stay on the needles. I use my metal/nickle needles for heavy yarn and my Harmony/Knit pros for everything else.


I agree. It depends on the type of yarn and what you are knitting as to what type of needles you need to use. I also think that it might depend on how experienced you are. I use bamboo, but I use metal or nickle plated when I want to go fast. The yarn just slides off the needle. I especially like the Harmony needles when I want in between. Bamboo being too slow and metal being too slippery. I have just begun not to use my straights too much as the circulars are lighter. I have also learned to use the magic loop and do a lot of knitting in the round to avoid seams. It took so getting used to and lots of practice but I mastered it and am happy. Now to master continental knitting to help the tendonitis.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

got the same set a year ago and love them. Had one or two break on me but that was not the end of the world.Probably would have bent another kind with the stuff I was making !!!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I got the same set you did from Hong Kong, and I love them. Love the way they work, and haven't found anything yet I don't like.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

TammyK said:


> You're a lot less likely to look down and see an empty dpn in your lap and a row of orphaned stitches flapping in the breeze!


 Tammy,
Great description of what we've all been through!!!! Usually, my needle goes flying past my lap and onto the floor!!! I don't know how I would live without my circulars...


----------



## phyllis.J (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Tammy I love my bamboo needles.I think my work looks smoother??(maybe) when I only need two needles, I put a tiny baby hairelastic on one end and this works wel xx Phyllis


----------



## phyllis.J (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Tammy I love my bamboo needles.I think my work looks smoother??(maybe) when I only need two needles, I put a tiny baby hairelastic on one end and this works well :lol: xxPhyllis


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

they are the best


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

I got a similar deal on eBay. All sizes to 15 and 5 of each. I have had them for a few months and so far so good. The points are good. I do notice a couple warping slightly but not enough to bother me ..... Yet. 
Gail


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


I love mine. They are light and very comfortable to work with. Enjoy. That's a great deal.


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Love them, if you knit enough to wear the finish off the tips, get in the habit of waxing them...so that they don't absorb mositure.


Thanks for the tip, never thought of that. Love this site.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I prefer metal knitting needles.Bit wary of bamboo for breaking and splintering.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! You did get a good deal! I like the double pointed baboo's as they aren't so slippery. But I like the metal ones for everything except double points, because they are so slippery & it seems I can knit alot faster when the yarn glides along so well. Great deal. . . .g'd on ya!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i like bamboo needles i use pony and harmony


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Angel_48 said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


Look on ebay, thats where I got mine. :thumbup:


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Have many types of wooden needles. Bamboo, Birch, Knitpiks Harmony, Chia...love them all. Have to admit, the Clover circulars joins are pretty bad. Not smooth at all. So far, the circular joins have been great on the Harmony and Chia. Hate metal needles and I do have good Skacel. They just seem to grind against each other when I knit. Like fingers on chalkboard.But lots of knitters love them.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got mine off of embay also from hong kong but they are circular needles. I like work with the wood but its the tubing that connects the needles that give me the most problem. But I payed 3 dollars for a set of 1-15 size needles so for that price I can't complain I just work around it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Love them, if you knit enough to wear the finish off the tips, get in the habit of waxing them...so that they don't absorb mositure.


Thanks for this tip. I use bamboo needles most of the time and my dpn's get a real work out with all the sock requests.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I love my bamboo needles...I didn't have the size I needed to begin an afghan I am currently working...dislike the needes I am using so much that I am going to purchace a new pair of the correct size bamboo today.
The brand I like the best is Clover...


----------



## GmaSam (Sep 21, 2011)

Bamboo needles are definitely great...Some brands have a harder finish that allows the yarn to slide more easily. Some seem to be more porous with a kind of dryer(?) feel that holds the yarn more firmly. I like the pointier (lace type?)kind, but have trouble finding them in yarn shops. I read about making your own needles from wood dowels(spelling?) but haven't the time or talent.....good luck.
GmaSam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have found my Pony interchangeable circulars to be excellent -they are sharp, and seem to be a good sturdy bamboo- no sign of splitting as yet. And remind me of a very happy visit home to Scotland last year [first time in 55 years].


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


I enjoy working with bamboo, but, am saving up for the Harmony set from Knit Pics because my understanding is that wood needles are better than bamboo quality wise.


----------



## CSTILLWELL (Jul 31, 2011)

I love my Bamboo needles.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


I love bamboo needlesd...


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I love my bamboos. I only have bamboo straights, and I reach for them for slippery yarn and also comfort. Very light in the hands so my hands aren't as tired at the end of the evening. So far, they have held up well, no scrapes or rough spots. Someone on KP suggested applying a little polish, then wiping that, if the surface seems dull. But I have had no trouble with mine.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

The brand I have is Clover.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

My bamboo needles are Clover brand also. Love em!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I just love mine but I do have my husband sharpen the points on his power sander. It takes less time and does a better job than just sandpaper. Worth it for the way they knit. You will love them.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> I just received my knitting needles from Hong Kong. I read in many places that bamboo needles do not splice your yarn like other needles and that they have great durability and wear. I was very lucky to get a great bargain of 11 sets of 4 needles (double pointed) from size 2mm (0 US) to 5mm (8 US) for $8.95AU.


Different tools for different tasks. Bamboo for slippery yarns, Addi Turbo for worsted weight reg yarns.  I love my bamboo needles.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i love bamboo needles!!


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

I love bamboo needles and have a large collection of circulars, dble pointed and straights. The more they are used the more polished they become. Now once in a while you might get one that gets a rough point or split, just take a fine sandpaper or even an emery board and smooth out the rough spot. Happy knitting :lol: :-D


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

In general, I love bamboo needles - light and not slippery. I ordered a set of circulars in every size from China. The bamboo is very coarse and I have purchased bees was and mineral oil to polish them, but have not done it yet. It's another WIP. It's going to be a lot of work, but I feel it'll be worth it. Wynn


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

i like the clovers.. inexpensive too but i dont like the cable.. got tired of fighting with it so i find my slf going back to the smaller clover straghts for small projects


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

not a fan of wood or bamboo- like my metals the wool slides so nicely very seldom split yarn


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT DEAL YOU MADE. I love bamboo needles, whether they are double pointed or curcular.

LUCKY YOU. I wish I could find such a bargain. I don't understand difference between the australian coin value and the america however.

Good for you and have fun with them.

VICKEY


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

What everyone else said...I love bamboo for most things, especially with slippery yarns, but I need metal with yarns that split and require sharper pointed needles.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I loooooooooooooooove my bamboo needles! Metal is way too slick for me. My stitches never slip off bamboo needles, like they did off metal ones.

Hazel


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i usee them all the time and love them


----------



## sockknittingpat (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the bamboo needles to use with slippery yarns. They help to grip the stitch enough that they don't fall off your needles. If you have a yarn that splits easily with the metal needles then switch to the bamboo ones. Problem solved.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember being advised to order carbonized bamboo needles - supposedly the carbon protects them from finger nails like mine.

Marian


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I like the feel of them in my hands. I also appreciate the fact that stitches do not slip off the needle easily.

Momma Osa


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have some of every type needle on the market. I like bamboo for slippery yarns as I don't have to worry about stitches falling off the needle. I use different needles for different things. I'm a loose knitter and usually have to go down one size for everything. Not so with bamboo needles. I find I don't knit as loosely with bamboo needles.


----------



## Lorraine210 (May 20, 2012)

Like you i have just ordered bamboo knitting needles and are waiting to receive them, I will be interested to see how you get on


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

have knitted with bamboo for years and much prefer to any other!! never had a split one irrespective of size, except when a pup has chewed the end!!!


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

I could not resist ordering a set of circular needles from Hong Kong...11 needles for less than $5. The bamboo needle section is just fine but the cables are fat and stiff and where the cable joins the needle there are rough edges. The one I was trying out came apart and my work fell off. I doubt if I will ever use them.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I enjoy using my bamboo needles, but I bought some inexpensive circular bamboo needles, and the join is not as smooth as I would like. I am debating splurging on the addi bamboo, since my addis are my favorite needles.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

I have found that after about 2 years of continuous use the points start to wear down. Especially doing aaron or cable work.Found this mainly on the thinner ones altho my 4mm need replacing now as well.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

Good buy............Enjoy


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

I Had stopped knitting as i had always used metal needles. went to a LYS near my sons home in GA just to look and founf bamboo needles and am now knitting a lot. i have arthritis in my hands and the bamboo is so much more comfortable to hold as they are lighter and not as slippery.i make a trip to this LYS everytime we go to visit my son.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

i LOVE them. Choose them over all others whenever possible. Not as slippery as metal, and feel much nicer than plastic. Haven't had any problems with the tips wearing down. Guess I need to knit even MORE!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I really love the bamboo needles. I have bought 3 sets of circulars on eBay, usually sets of 10 or more cost less than ONE pair at Joann's. It's worth the wait for them to be shipped from China.

I have not had any split on me, but I have had to sand a rough set. I'm thinking since they are so inexpensive if they split I'll just buy more.

Last time I looked I found "carbonzized" bamboo and ordered a set of those. They do seem harder and finished better but I have not used them yet.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Angel_48 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great deal and hope you enjoy them.... I am not a fan because I feel that the points flatten out rather quickly - not a very hard wood - and most of them are not as polished a finish as I like, but I am sure there are many grades of bamboo and I have not tried them all. You haven't spent all that much to have a nice selection of sizes so Enjoy.......
> ...


I have a couple of them and I too love them. If the point need to they can be sharped and revanshed. I use a hard nail polish (like Sally Honsen diamond streaght) on the tips of mine and it holds up for a long time. Bell


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a whole set of bamboo dp. I like them. Except the small ones I'm afraid I'll break. I haven't used mine enough to wear the points. But I like the wood, and hate metal. I have a bamboo circular by Takumi that I love. I found it at Goodwill, - lucky. I use bamboo or plastic. But I'm not a professional knitter. Kind of slow while watching tv. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

I personally love bamboo needles.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Homeshppr said:


> I like bamboo needles and own several types that I use frequently. I use the bamboo DP's the most (for my cable work), as the stitches seldom slip off while being worked.
> As for circular needles, my bamboos aren't my first choice because the ones I own have a thick cable and become cumbersome to transfer stitches on a large project. For those jobs, I turn to either my KnitPicks needles or Hiya Hiyas.


Same here about the thick cables.


----------



## CalGal (Apr 14, 2011)

I was a hold out for the bamboo needles. Now after using them for 2 months, I just love them. They are light for my arthritic hands,easier to hold than the metal ones.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

CalGal said:


> I was a hold out for the bamboo needles. Now after using them for 2 months, I just love them. They are light for my arthritic hands,easier to hold than the metal ones.


Warmer, too.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, so everyone is in favor of bamboo needles, so what is everyone's favorite interchangeable bamboo needle? I've looked at all of them except Chiagoo and Hiya Hiya. My criteria are "swivel" and sharp points.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I absolutely love bamboo needles, or wood. My hands dont hurt as much. And they dont seem to split yarn.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

I learned to knit on bamboo needles so only use those.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love knitting with my bamboo needles-seems I can go faster- I have the bamboo in regular-I love the 9 inch size-and circular and the double-pointed ones, and i also have a complete set of the Tunisian crochet needles. I learned to knit with the metal needles- but i really love these bamboo needles so much better--it is just a matter of preference-this works best for me--happy knitting--


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue Prenter said:


> have knitted with bamboo for years and much prefer to any other!! never had a split one irrespective of size, except when a pup has chewed the end!!!


my pup experimented with the 'knob' on one of mine the other day- so they are being kept a lot higher up!!!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

How do I get a set for that price I LOVE bamboo needles :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love mine! I have two projects on bamboo circulars right now. One project on a loom, and one on aluminum needles.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love the bamboo needles and am using them for most everything. I prefer the circs as they are a lot easier for me to be able to get up and go and not worry that the stitches are going to fall off the needles. Enjoy! Let us know how those work for you. I just get the Clover brand, usually with a 40% or 50% off coupon at Joann's or AC Moore.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Love 'em. They or birch ( actually, any wood at all) are all I can use because I'm a loosey goosey knitter. They are also light. If you buy cheap bamboo needles like I do, toss them and buy a new pair if they wear out! Or, you can reshape the points and sand them.


----------



## racurtis (Apr 29, 2012)

I prefer the metal ones over bamboo because I just get too much friction with bamboo which makes knitting slower for me.


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Great for knitting... not for accidentally sitting on !


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

I have never had the needles chip or split, and some of my circulars have been used for several years. I like the double points for knitting socks, because they don't fall out. I like to knit when I go to committee meetings and it is very embarrassing when a metal dp falls out and clanks onto the floor.
I wonder if some judicious use of clear nail polish might fill in places where you might expect a split to develop? Just wondering.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

As a male knitter and spinner I tend to prefer to use metal needles as there is less chance of breakage.
I have some bamboo needles but sadly have had one occasion of finding a split in one needle which is annoying and for that reason would be apprehensive of buying more but if they feel right for you thenI would say, "enjoy" it seems that you found a reasonable purchase pricewise. Cheers, Ray

.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually got my bamboo needles on amazon. They have free shipping on a lot of things too.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

They are my absolute favorite!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I had some Bamboo needles split and i ended up with a splinter in my finger got most of it out but there was a 
small piece i could not get out had to go to hospital
to remove the rest very nasty infection have not used them
again

susie cue


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I love the Bamboo needles that are not as slippery as metal one i am replacing my metal ones with the bamboo.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Love all my bamboo needles. I only use bamboo circulars now. Can't tolerate the clanking of the aluminum ones anymore! have had no problems with any splitting but there is a difference in the finish they put on them. I can't remember what they refer to it as, in most listings on EBay it will say which finish it has and if it is harder. 

I have to say the only problem I HAVE had....is sitting on them. I have broken 2 thinner needles  and had to buy more to replace them. But I always have my metal ones.....YUCK!!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Knit Girl said:


> How do I get a set for that price I LOVE bamboo needles :thumbup: :thumbup:


EBAY!!! Gotta look close for a deal, also, it may take a few days to get the price you wanna pay. Watch out for shipping if the price seems way too good!! I've managed to get a set for $3.56 with no shipping once - a set of 15 diff sizes! That was with bidding.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I love my bamboo kniddles, only bought one pair to try out and since trying them I have decidedgoing to treat myself to a whole set.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I love my bamboo kniddles, only bought one pair to try out and since trying them I have decided to to treat myself to a whole set.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Susie cue said:


> I had some Bamboo needles split and i ended up with a splinter in my finger got most of it out but there was a
> small piece i could not get out had to go to hospital
> to remove the rest very nasty infection have not used them
> again
> ...


How awful!!. I've used bamboo needles for ages but I've never had one split.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

The only bamboo needle that I've had split was the more expensive ones...go figure? Never had the cheapies split. I just break the skinny ones .


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I just recently for the first time, saw a circular crochet hook, with hooks at both ends. I have fallen in love with bamboo and wood needles! My hand dont hurt. I learned on metal.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I love my circular bamboo needles. All I use.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I love bamboo, but like somethings, depends on what you are making. Lots of stitches, of course you don't want them slipping off, but some things you prefer them to slip easily. I guess you have to be your own judge, and you know how and what kind of needles to use. We all live and learn. Kitties like to chew on the bamboo needles also. Had it happen once, but now I hide my needles so they can't be tempted!!!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

How true about the cat chewing. Mine will try to do it while sitting on my lap. Some nerve huh?


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I do like the feel and 'unslipperiness' of the bamboo needles in the hand, but I like a more pointed tip.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

TammyK said:


> I love my bamboo needles. They are a lot more comfortable to use than most other types. Some people complain of the tips splitting (as in cracked, split or chipped bamboo) and then snagging the yarn, but I haven't had that problem with any of mine. They are especially great if you are working with a very slippery yarn. You're a lot less likely to look down and see an empty dpn in your lap and a row of orphaned stitches flapping in the breeze!


I agree. I love mine. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanniebob (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my Bamboo knitting needles. I got mine from Amazon and for $20.00 I got 15 sets of different sizes. I went crazy and ordered several sizes. I love all I have used. The ones I use most are the double points for making socks. They are light, my yarn does not slip off the needle and I find they are very comfortable to use. For me it was a good buy.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jeanniebob said:


> I love my Bamboo knitting needles. I got mine from Amazon and for $20.00 I got 15 sets of different sizes. I went crazy and ordered several sizes. I love all I have used. The ones I use most are the double points for making socks. They are light, my yarn does not slip off the needle and I find they are very comfortable to use. For me it was a good buy.


Sounds like a great deal :thumbup:  I love my needles too, several times I slipped and thought I would have dropped a bunch of stitches, and was greatful when I didn't, love the grabbiness of the needles.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

A big thank you to everyone who mentioned looking on ebay for needles. I've just bought the complete set of circular needles for only £5. One place I looked wanted £96 for the exact same thing so I have a lot more cash to spend when I go stash shopping next week.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I ordered a size 11 bamboo circular needle with a long cable. The flexible plastic cable was sort of thick and my stitches did not slide along it smoothly and sort of hung up. I enjoy my bamboo straight needles but this circ doesn't work well for me. Cheap is cheap, I guess. It was hard finding an individual long cable circ in that size.


----------



## Jean Blanden (Oct 10, 2011)

I always use Bamboo needles only. I find them a lot more flexible and easier on the hands. I used to get very sore wrists from steel needles, but do not get sore wrists with the bamboo. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I love bamboo or any wooden type needle. They are warm in my hands..so I don't cramp as easily. And they hold onto my stitches.. I have to put down and pick up my work frequently if I am knitting at work. Dropped stitches are mean. They are not as "fast" as metal but I am not in a race to finish.... usually....


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ebay is the place for circular or bamboo needles--I got all mine from them. Only one time did I have a bad experience with the circulars-about midway my project (a knitted skirt) the needles broke--at the connecting point--I returned them and got a refund--other than that-my bamboo needles are wonderful and the prices are so much better on ebay--


----------



## stitchery queen (May 25, 2012)

I have a set of circular bamboo needles, size 4 to 15, and I love them. They are the only needles I use anymore and I have had no problem with them. The nylon cord joining the needles is easier and more plyable to work with. Enjoy your needles and happy knitting.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I had metal circular needles break, making a circular sweater. So it happens to all types. I do love bamboo and wood.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

I agree with you Yarn Happy, I've found some needles that are stainless steel. They aren't any more expensive than the bamboo and they just seem to make the knitting, flow better, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Angel_48 (Jun 7, 2012)

lotsagramgram said:


> I agree with you Yarn Happy, I've found some needles that are stainless steel. They aren't any more expensive than the bamboo and they just seem to make the knitting, flow better, if you get my meaning.


I saw a website and lost it but will go hunting for it again, about a lady that sharpened or resharpened her bamboo knitting needles wkith an ultra fine sand paper, but it makes me wonder how smooth they would be after that. Surely they would need polishing after that.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I LOOOVE bamboo needles. They are warm to the touch and smooth and even bend a little when I use them a lot. Also, good wooden needles are similar and have those lovely finials. Someone said the tips were too sharp, but I've never experienced that.
Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I LOOOVE bamboo needles. They are warm to the touch and smooth and even bend a little when I use them a lot. Also, good wooden needles are similar and have those lovely finials. Someone said the tips were too sharp, but I've never experienced that.
Billie


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I also converted to Clover bamboo circulars. The cords are usually very good and the yarn does not stick. I bought a couple of pairs i WalMart but the cables are thicker and not as easy to slide your work on. I also bought one pair of dpns which I used to knit sleeves and I was pleasantly surprised. Today I also bought a bamboo crochet hook I want to try. I also have a pair of Clover Velvet bamboo and they are very very nice. I do have a pair of Inox nickel plated needles that I love too though for small projects.


----------

